# Anyone like Classic Country?



## jrfan98 (May 26, 2016)

Does anyone else like classic country?


----------



## Simo (May 26, 2016)

As in older stuff?

Definitely! I have pretty wide-ranging tastes in music, buy Johnny Cash, Hank Williams Sr., Hank Snow, Patsy Cline and many others were really amazing. I also have a soft spot for rock-a-billy, and the punk-ish 'psychobilly' variants. And those pedal-stell guitars/dobros have such a col sound. Always wanted to learn to play one. In any event, it's an under-rated genre, I think in large part, because of all the shitty mainstream stuff coming out now...but the same is true in pop, I 'reckon, and there is some decent alternative country coming out, in an earlier style.


----------



## jrfan98 (May 26, 2016)

Simo said:


> As in older stuff?
> 
> Definitely! I have pretty wide-ranging tastes in music, buy Johnny Cash, Hank Williams Sr., Hank Snow, Patsy Cline and many others were really amazing. I also have a soft spot for rock-a-billy, and the punk-ish 'psychobilly' variants. And those pedal-stell guitars/dobros have such a col sound. Always wanted to learn to play one. In any event, it's an under-rated genre, I think in large part, because of all the shitty mainstream stuff coming out now...but the same is true in pop, I 'reckon, and there is some decent alternative country coming out, in an earlier style.


Johnny Cash is my favorite artist period!  I'm like a Johnny Cash mega-fan considering I have at least 30 of his records. Like vinyl records.  One of which is his first album.^^


----------



## Simo (May 26, 2016)

He's amazing. From the early stuff on Sun to the Columbia Years to the American Recordings, there's SO much good material. And I also like vinyl best...has such a sweet, full sound to it. And 30 records? That's a great collection, and here I thought I was a pack-rat!


----------



## jrfan98 (May 26, 2016)

Th


Simo said:


> He's amazing. From the early stuff on Sun to the Columbia Years to the American Recordings, there's SO much good material. And I also like vinyl best...has such a sweet, full sound to it. And 30 records? That's a great collection, and here I thought I was a pack-rat!


That's just my Cash collection.  I have around 300 in all!^^  Not to mention the 200 8-Tracks, 50 cassettes, 70 reel to reels, and 50 CDs.  I also have 7 stereo systems.  Yeah, I'm a hoarder! XD


----------



## Simo (May 26, 2016)

Ah, not bad things to hoard! Records do get heavy, though, when you have to move. I also like to collect 45s and 78s, though 78s are pretty fragile. But there's some really good early county, to be found on 'em, and you can often get them really cheap. And it's a fun hobby, to collect the equipment to play all this stuff, and have it sound good.


----------



## jrfan98 (May 26, 2016)

Simo said:


> Ah, not bad things to hoard! Records do get heavy, though, when you have to move. I also like to collect 45s and 78s, though 78s are pretty fragile. But there's some really good early county, to be found on 'em, and you can often get them really cheap. And it's a fun hobby, to collect the equipment to play all this stuff, and have it sound good.


I have a few 78s.  My most note worthy one is an original pressing of Pattie Page's The Tennessee Waltz


----------



## Simo (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## jrfan98 (Aug 2, 2016)

Simo said:


>


That's a great song!!


----------



## Simo (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks, here's another:


----------



## jrfan98 (Aug 2, 2016)

Simo said:


> Thanks, here's another:


YES!!!!  I love this one as well! XD  There's not a lot of classic stuff I don't know


----------



## Simo (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## jrfan98 (Aug 2, 2016)

Simo said:


>


Ah, I have heard of her but I haven't listened to much of her.


----------



## Simo (Aug 2, 2016)

I love country!
Here:


----------



## jrfan98 (Aug 2, 2016)

Simo said:


> I love country!
> Here:


Another great song!


----------



## Queh360 (Aug 2, 2016)

And what about the song "Solitary man" with its unforgettable use in the Stargate Atlantis series?


----------



## jrfan98 (Aug 2, 2016)

Queh360 said:


> And what about the song "Solitary man" with its unforgettable use in the Stargate Atlantis series?


This is definitely a great song!!  There's not a lot of Johnny Cash I haven't heard


----------



## Queh360 (Aug 3, 2016)

Perhaps interest this:


----------



## jrfan98 (Aug 3, 2016)

Queh360 said:


> Perhaps interest this:


I like that!!  Its beautiful


----------



## Queh360 (Aug 3, 2016)

It's lyrics with a older truth.


----------



## jrfan98 (Aug 3, 2016)

Queh360 said:


> It's lyrics with a older truth.


Well, its a great song and now one of my favs.


----------



## Queh360 (Aug 3, 2016)

Well I'll be back...
In the meantime, I leave this for here:


----------



## jrfan98 (Aug 3, 2016)

Queh360 said:


> Well I'll be back...
> In the meantime, I leave this for here:


YES!!!! I love this song!


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

Yes i do


----------



## jrfan98 (Sep 25, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> Yes i do


OOoooo!!! What are your favorite bands? :O


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

I will listen to pretty much any and I do like some but my favorite person is George Strait


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Few and far between, but if I get a hankering for country, it's going to be Cash, Daniels, or Haggard.


----------



## jrfan98 (Sep 25, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> I will listen to pretty much any and I do like some but my favorite person is George Strait


My favorite is Johnny Cash!


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

jrfan98 said:


> My favorite is Johnny Cash!


I like him too


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Prefer Bluegrass over "Country", since modern Bluegrass is still good. But yes, classic Country is best Country. Basically anything up until the mid-80s.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 4, 2016)

Alabama, Oak Ridge Boys, Merle Haggard, George Jones, and Don Williams.  I would also count Ronnie Milsap, but I think he's a bit more pop/rock.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 28, 2016)

Well life on the farm is kinda laid back
Ain't much an old country boy like me can't hack
It's early to rise, early in the sack
Thank God I'm a country boy

Well a simple kinda life never did me no harm
A raisin' me a family and workin' on a farm
My days are all filled with an easy country charm
Thank God I'm a country boy

[Chorus]

Well I got me a fine wife I got me an ole fiddle
When the sun's comin' up I got cakes on the griddle
Life ain't nothin' but a funny funny riddle
Thank God I'm a country boy

When the work's all done and the sun's settlin' low
I pull out my fiddle and I rosin up the bow
The kids are asleep so I keep it kinda low
Thank God I'm a country boy

I'd play Sally Goodin all day if I could
But the Lord and my wife wouldn't take it very good
So I fiddle when I can, work when I should
Thank God I'm a country boy

[Chorus]

Well I wouldn't trade my life for diamonds and jewels
I never was one of them money hungry fools
I'd rather have my fiddle and my farmin' tools
Thank God I'm a country boy

Yeah, city folk drivin' in a black limousine
A lotta sad people thinkin' that's mighty keen
Son, let me tell ya now exactly what I mean
Thank God I'm a country boy

[Chorus]

Well, my fiddle was my daddy's till the day he died
And he took me by the hand and held me close to his side
Said, "Live a good life and play the fiddle with pride
And thank God you're a country boy

My daddy taught me young how to hunt and how to whittle
Taught me how to work and play a tune on the fiddle
Taught me how to love and how to give just a little
Thank God I'm a country boy


Does that answer your question?


----------

